# Outdoor Living - 1950's Style



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

How much of today's patio furniture will still be in use, say 10 years from now? 20 years from now? How about 70 years from now?!

Well, the patio chairs in the photos were made around 1950 in an Ohio factory and other than lots of layers of paint, 6 to be exact, they are still going strong. Very comfortable to sit and rock in.

I bought these from a company that demolishes old homes. They save things like old doors, windows, etc and resell them. I saw these 2 chairs in front of their hole-in-the-wall little store they have and I knew that I would buy them.

$80 for the pair. I put a heavy layer of Rustoleum Gloss Hunter Green enamel (over a base primer and old paint) on the old chairs and my wife and I use them just about every warm day while we sit outdoors.

The spring steel that the frames are made from is likely the same kind of metal used in the leaf springs of a truck's rear suspension. Probably never wear out, built like a tank.

Yes, there was a time when most things were built to last, these two old pool and patio rockers are just such an item.


----------



## Blackshirtproud (Apr 7, 2018)

I love these chairs! My Grandparents had a set on there patio right next to a large peony bush that they would cut the flowers and lay on the graves of family members on Memorial day. Great memories of rocking with my grandpa smelling those peonies and listening to cicadas sing in the evening.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

My departed grandmother (RIP) had those on her front porch. Spring steel legs, so you could bounce rock on them.

Hardest chairs I have ever sat down on. She didn't use seat cushions. I was a skinny kid. She was round as a barrel.

I guess she came equipped with her own padded seat. Lived to 86. Made the best lemon meringue pie I ever ate....


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Ah, the memories! Great chairs. They don't make things like that anymore or our modern consumption based economy would collapse, haha.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Those are great!


----------

